
Show HN: Build 3D CSS transforms visually with Webflow - callmevlad
http://3d-transforms.webflow.com/?hn
======
callmevlad
Good morning HN! My brother Sergie and I posted on Show HN [1] exactly 1000
days ago with our first prototype of a CSS authoring tool, and ever since then
we've wanted to create a tool to make complex 3D interactions possible without
spending a ton of time debugging CSS.

Well, browser support has finally caught up [2] just enough that a tool like
this becomes possible (with some odd exceptions in IE9-11, which will
hopefully soon be displaced by the awesome Edge browser). And today we're
releasing it for you to play with and give us feedback :)

We're trying to abstract away the complexity behind CSS and make it accessible
to more people (without dumbing it down), and we'd love to hear your thoughts
on our first stab at solving this problem for 3D transforms.

Also, a heartfelt thank you to this community for helping us take a tiny
little prototype and turn it into a (tiny little) company.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5407499](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5407499)

[2]
[http://caniuse.com/#feat=transforms3d](http://caniuse.com/#feat=transforms3d)

